# N C Dam Ohio Side



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well,,,, we're heading down at 6,,,,, bought fatheads last PM & put 'em in my creek. Hope they are still alive!
Anyway,,,,, some good reports coming in from farther down the River. 
BIG eyes are being caught, mostly at night.
The Ahhmish are doing good,,,,, on the UNDER 12" sauger!
Oh Welll,,,,, 
C U down there,,,,,,,,,,,,,

OBTW,,, the feeders are clear.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OH MY,,, watching the STEELERS & the Pack LOOSE!!! BUMMER!
RUFFFFFF day fishing too, water was VERY dirty/ muddy,,, & top to bottom JUNK floating. 
Matt & I ended up with 7 sauger, 3 cats, 1 baby walleye & 1 Mud puppy. 5 other guys from Y-town showed up around noon & threw jigs & everything in their box! 
We never seen them get a hit,,,,, kinda made us feel better, cause we did BETTER!
Water was down between the 4th & 5th tie off,,,, all gates still wide open.
WV side blown out!
IF The NC gets more barge traffic, the CRAP just might get washed down river,,,,, let's HOPE.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Hopefully it calms down by this weekend!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Hopefully it calms down by this weekend!


I called you twice,,, left message?????????
Did you go down?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

River is supposed to rise to 42 ft here at Greenup


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Doboy said:


> I called you twice,,, left message?????????
> Did you go down?


Lol...I sent you a text...We went north to chase some steel...Thanks for the info though..I'll call you next time a day in advance!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I called you twice,,, left message?????????
> Did you go down?



Jer....River would of been fishable from the WV side except they had the gate at the wall running and the second one over shut down. To strong of a current running down the rocks or off the wall. Would have been good if it was reversed....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> River is supposed to rise to 42 ft here at Greenup



Ya Dave, the Rivers pool El up here is going back up to 23',,, BUT, IF IT CLEARS UP, that should be perfect for fishing behind the long wall,,, ALL WEEK! ;>) ??????????????????


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Lol...I sent you a text...We went north to chase some steel...Thanks for the info though..I'll call you next time a day in advance!



Hey BOB, PETE,,,, You guys are/ must be calling/ TEXTing the wrong number!!!??? 
The wifeeee asked me Yesterday "Who the ---- keeps calling me at work!!? 
Ooops! 
I'll EMAIL you guys my new cell number,,,,,,, AND my home number,,, the number that works best. 
Bob, I sure wish I knew you were going up for steel!
I have an AWESOME perch & SMELT report to send ya/ like share,,,, with my email friends who share! lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,,

OH MY,,, now I'm really screwed up (imagine that!) I don't know which way to go!?
Down to the River,,,,,, or up to the Lake????????????????????
Tomorrow


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Hey BOB, PETE,,,, You guys are/ must be calling/ TEXTing the wrong number!!!???
> The wifeeee asked me Yesterday "Who the ---- keeps calling me at work!!?
> Ooops!
> I'll EMAIL you guys my new cell number,,,,,,, AND my home number,,, the number that works best.
> ...


Jery,....I texted the number you called me on...Sooo...I don't know what happened there buddy...Anyway may try this Sunday if things improve down south. Smelt up north?? Mmmmm yummy fishy French fries!!!


----------

